# ACNL version 1.5 update live worldwide!



## JCnator (Nov 22, 2016)

Today, users of Animal Crossing: New Leaf and Animal Crossing: New Leaf Welcome amiibo received a v1.5 patch that fixes an issue with error [004 ? 6006] that could occur when players downloaded presents/campers from Internet. The same update also brought additional enhancements to improve user experience, yet these aren't disclosed right now.


Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf-version-1-5-live-in-japan-fixes-small-issues/


----------



## GreenLeaf (Nov 22, 2016)

weird
 I'm from Europe and today at some point the icon of the game had the blue dot icon
so I checked all: mailbox, post office, campground and the houses on main street but nothing was changed
I was about to open a thread about this ghost update until I found this post
it's due to this patch then? possibly they actived the icon erroneusly?


----------



## JCnator (Nov 22, 2016)

GreenLeaf said:


> weird
> I'm from Europe and today at some point the icon of the game had the blue dot icon
> so I checked all: mailbox, post office, campground and the houses on main street but nothing was changed
> I was about to open a thread about this ghost update until I found this post
> it's due to this patch then? possibly they actived the icon erroneusly?



I don't think the blue SpotPass icon is related to the v1.5 patch. I remember seeing that dot on my ACNL game icon whenever someone visits my town via Dream Suite.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Nov 22, 2016)

oh it's this then? I didn't know that spotpass icon was also for that! ^^''

people visits so rarely my dream address that I never noticed that lol


----------



## Believe (Nov 22, 2016)

"The same update also brought additional enhancements to improve user experience, yet these aren't disclosed right now."

anything in game or is this just in terms of infrastructure/stability?


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 22, 2016)

They need to patch the fact that amiibo villagers rarely ping to move..


----------



## JCnator (Nov 22, 2016)

Believe said:


> "The same update also brought additional enhancements to improve user experience, yet these aren't disclosed right now."
> 
> anything in game or is this just in terms of infrastructure/stability?



I haven't found anything else than resolving an issue I've mentioned earlier. And I'd probably won't hear about the update until the patch gets released in overseas. For now, I'll believe that the other improvements are for infrastructure and/or stability.


----------



## Jaffacakemunchr (Nov 25, 2016)

The patch is out today for eu!


----------



## katysu (Nov 25, 2016)

Not sure what to do, seen this post & seen this link:

http://www.perfectly-nintendo.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf-new-update-available-japan-ver-1-5/

I'm in the UK, so followed the info on 'perfectly-Nintendo' site - ie I could just link to my game (internet connected) and I should be prompted to update - I wasn't, I just entered the game. I was expecting a message similar as to what happened in HHD. 

So I went to Eshop and yes there is an update, v 1.5 - but I don't know for sure what would happen if I downloaded this, given I am on V 1.4 currently. 
I could not see two versions of 1.5 as implied by the 'perfectly Nintendo' site. Maybe the link picks the right one for you automatically? Yeah, maybe, I'd prefer something more definite.  

There is no info as far as I can see on Nintendo UK site for updating  'acnl welcome amiibo V1.4' to 1.5, (albeit I find that site hard to find anything on, so maybe it is there?).

I'd 'phone Nintendo but I guess I would enter a long queue to get to speak to someone who knows no more than I do currently.
Hence for now, I'm holding off updating until I see more info.
Edit: I have a new acnl game cart on pre-order with Nintendo UK store, a cart with the update included.
It should have been in the post yesterday as today (for the UK) is its  release date - and I'm still showing as 'processing' .
Not sure if this is just my luck, or whether there are problems/too much going on for Nintendo: Pok?mon, Black Friday/ V1.5 update - I don't know.


----------



## Ninie (Nov 25, 2016)

Oh I got this update yesterday on my eu system/game ! (At the title screen it now displays the current version : 1.5) No feature added even tho the updatewas quite long. X.x update notes says it fixes minor bugs, especially the one with the RV items catalogue.


----------



## katysu (Nov 25, 2016)

How did you update Ninie?

I am getting no prompt at the home screen of my game (I'm on V1.4) and in Eshop there is only one V1.5 showing and when I go into this it says it is going to down load 2051 blocks which is the full download. So I cancel.

From the Perfectly-Nintendo' site: 
Important! There is an update for each game:
•if you already downloaded the previous update (Ver. 1.4), get the one for Animal Crossing: New Leaf – Welcome amiibo. It requires 122 blocks / 15.25MB;
•if you haven’t downloaded the previous update, get the one for Animal Crossing: New Leaf. It requires 1497 blocks / 187MB.

I have a cart game, I've never edited the game nor anything on my 3ds. 
But I am not in real time (I set the game in 2013, & system time is set the same).
Time has never been an issue in acnl, nor for the system - system updates always ignore the time on your system. Whether the time I am set at is the problem, I don't know, it shouldn't be. 
I guess I am going to have to 'phone Nintendo.


----------



## Ninie (Nov 25, 2016)

The usual way, when I tap the game icon to play, it offered to do the update.  My sis got it too: We are from France dunno if it changes anything.


----------



## Daydream (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm from Canada and I couldn't find any update on the eShop.  There used to be an option to update straight from the title screen of the game, but they took it out with 1.4.


----------



## papyrus (Nov 25, 2016)

I also have this update installed.


----------



## katysu (Nov 25, 2016)

The update is only Japan & Europe,  not North America, soon but not today at any rate.

Thank you Ninie for the info. 
On the UK Eshop it shows the update as v 1.5, but I cannot see two versions of it, only a full update of 2051 blocks.
'Perfectly Nintendo' site implies that there should be two versions, depending on whether you have updated to 1.4 or have not updated from the original acnl. 

I am not prompted to do the update from the front screen of acnl welcome amiibo (v 1.4) , I just enter the game.
I tried ringing Nintendo but was in the queue for over 20 mins, so gave up and have emailed them.


----------



## Invisible again (Nov 25, 2016)

I've updated my Japanese copy, but I haven't seen anything different so far. Guess they just patched some glitches?


----------



## Videoguy612 (Nov 25, 2016)

Yeah I agree I definitely hope that it fixes it, so that amiibo card villagers can move!


----------



## Skyrim_Spore (Nov 25, 2016)

Still wanting to know what these enhancements are! I'm searching all over, haha!


----------



## Gwyn400 (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm in EU and I've been getting the 004-6006 error when trying to get presents from the Post Office and this update hasn't fixed it like it's apparently supposed to, it's really buggng me because I have a blue spotpass dot on my game and it isnt for the dream suite or anything else so it must be a Post Office item


----------



## JCnator (Dec 8, 2016)

North America has just received the v1.5 patch today. I figured it would be appropriate to bump this thread now.


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 8, 2016)

And I don't have too much space on my SD card... That bloody Sun and Moon demo. And being that I can't get the game until Christmas...


----------



## Fatalframe4 (Dec 9, 2016)

WeiMoote said:


> And I don't have too much space on my SD card... That bloody Sun and Moon demo. And being that I can't get the game until Christmas...


No worries! Go to the 3DS Settings and delete the 1.4 update and then go into the eShop and download the 1.5 update. The update shouldn't be not much bigger than 1.4's. You won't lose anything and the game refuses to boot if you try to start it without the update so you can't corrupt your save data.


----------



## Chicha (Dec 9, 2016)

I just updated today. Not sure what it was for, but I can assume it was to patch a few things. It took about 5 minutes if I recall correctly.


----------



## Fatalframe4 (Dec 9, 2016)

Sirena said:


> I just updated today. Not sure what it was for, but I can assume it was to patch a few things. It took about 5 minutes if I recall correctly.


 Yep! Just bug fixes including a fix for an error message when downloading presents/campers from the Internet. Nothing too exciting but welcome nonetheless.


----------



## mayortash (Dec 9, 2016)

Gwyn400 said:


> I'm in EU and I've been getting the 004-6006 error when trying to get presents from the Post Office and this update hasn't fixed it like it's apparently supposed to, it's really buggng me because I have a blue spotpass dot on my game and it isnt for the dream suite or anything else so it must be a Post Office item



DLC stopped for New Leaf ages ago. It could be a house in the HH Showcase?


----------



## Videoguy612 (Dec 9, 2016)

Has anyone who time travels noticed that villagers you scanned with amiibo ping you to move now? I hope so...


----------



## iovis (Dec 9, 2016)

released in the us now! got the notification this morning


----------



## Corrie (Dec 9, 2016)

Videoguy612 said:


> Has anyone who time travels noticed that villagers you scanned with amiibo ping you to move now? I hope so...



They do now? Is it easier than before? Or are you asking?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 9, 2016)

Seeing updates for titles that don't usually have updates, especially titles like ACNL, make me really nervous for some reason.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 9, 2016)

All I've noticed with this update is that it now says the version number at the top right of the touch screen at the title screen. I don't know what bugs have been fixed or any other changes that were made to the game. This update took quite a bit of time to install and was quite big in filesize so definitely something has been changed.


----------



## JCnator (Dec 9, 2016)

NinelivesBobcat said:


> All I've noticed with this update is that it now says the version number at the top right of the touch screen at the title screen. I don't know what bugs have been fixed or any other changes that were made to the game. This update took quite a bit of time to install and was quite big in filesize so definitely something has been changed.



If you were updating the original Animal Crossing: New Leaf (the icon that has a white leaf on a green background) with v1.5, the file size is this big because it contains everything from the v1.4 alongside with the latest version.

If someone updates their Welcome amiibo version of Animal Crossing: New Leaf (the icon has a green leaf on the white background alongside with colored dashes) to v1.5, the filesize is much much smaller than the one designed for the older version.


Therefore, nothing much has changed.


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 10, 2016)

Strange, the file size was big for me, even though I already had 1.4 before I downloaded 1.5.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 10, 2016)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Strange, the file size was big for me, even though I already had 1.4 before I downloaded 1.5.



Same, I already had updated to Welcome amiibo (1.4) as I was previously on 1.3 before updating to 1.4 and it took quite a bit of time to install. Didn't take as long as 1.4 when I updated to 1.5 however but still took a while.


----------



## ellienoise (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm sorry if this is a silly question, but does anyone know if I will still be able to visit people that haven't updated to 1.5?


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Dec 11, 2016)

ellienoise said:


> I'm sorry if this is a silly question, but does anyone know if I will still be able to visit people that haven't updated to 1.5?



I updated my one system to 1.5 and traded with one of my other towns on my main 3DS that was still on 1.4 and it worked fine.


----------



## Xx"MaryorAlex"xX (Dec 25, 2016)

My friend code is 2080-0646-7159 Alex and are you NA


----------

